# Anyone used the website Filmon in Dubai?



## keefiest (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone used the website Filmon in Dubai? Just wanted to know if it is accessible or not. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I have the app on my iPad and it works fine, no 'workaround' needed, although to be honest I never watch it. My internet is with Du, if that helps.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

I can use it on my iPad but when we try through our Internet on TV it doesn't work.....or I'm doing something wrong? It works fine but it does cut out from time to time.


----------



## keefiest (Jun 23, 2013)

BBmover said:


> I can use it on my iPad but when we try through our Internet on TV it doesn't work.....or I'm doing something wrong? It works fine but it does cut out from time to time.


Thats brilliant, so no issues regarding the site being blocked then or anything else like that.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

No problems being blocked!


----------



## keefiest (Jun 23, 2013)

BBmover said:


> No problems being blocked!


Thanks BBMover that will make things alot easier.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I use it on my laptop and ipad I don't subscribe to the premium HD service, just standard def


----------



## boris&L (Aug 7, 2013)

You could use it in combination with Apple TV, you can stream the movies using the projection option in your Mac or your IPad. Works wonderfully (video and sound)


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Mirroring it through Apple TV from my Mac is exactly what I am doing at the moment. 

Bourne Supremacy on ITV 2


----------

